# Outback 21rs And Equal-i-zer Hitch



## john7349

Hello!
I am very close to buying a new 2008 21RS. I planned on getting a 1000lb Equal-i-zer hitch thrown in with the deal, however the dealer said that the Equal-i-zer's are "overkill" for the 375 dry tongue weight. He states "there is not enough tongue weight for them to be effective"..... He wants to throw in another brand (unknown at this time).....

Any thoughts???
Thanks Guys!

John7349


----------



## ranier1315

I don't currently own an equalizer, but what I know about them they are the best around. If I were a bett'n man i would bet that the dealer gets the "other" brand cheaper and suddenly it is a better way to go. I would insist on the equalizer and if he won't do it then walk away. He's makin' enough to cover it, trust me.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I would agree. The Equal-i-zer is a great system, and just because you don't have a lot of tongue weight, doesn't mean you will not have sway. BTW, you will have a lot more than 375# by the time all is said and done!

I went through the same thing with my dealer, and what it came down to is that they did not stock Equal-i-zers. I held my ground, and they got me what I wanted. I have never looked back.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Piecemaker

We also had the similar situation with our dealer.

They wanted to put on a friction sway bar saying that the equalizer type sway control was only needed on 25' and above tt.
Our 23RS measures out to be 24' 11". We insisted on the better sway control and are not sorry one bit.

If they are going to offer you the friction sway control I would suggest refuse it. They are good for Pop-ups.

Welcome to the site.

Wish you the best.

Brian


----------



## Bigbopper299

We didn't get one at first, just got a weight distributing hitch installed. Didn't think it was too bad until the first windy trip home. Decided I just wasn't comfortable driving like that. Went back to the dealer and told them I wanted something for sway. They too said it would be overkill. Just to add friction control. Thought about it for a few day's, did some research on the internet and went back and stood my ground and got the Equal-i-zer Hitch put on. Tows great no matter what the conditions are like now. Haven't looked back since.

Yes it's more cash, but I am totally comfortable pulling a camper now. That being said I am relatively new to this whole towing thing, only pulling a camper for the last 2 years. But well worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## 4ME

I have that set-up and have had no problems towing in some pretty good winds. you won't be disappointed.
The trailer tracks nicely with no sway yet.


----------



## hyewalt34

For what it's worth, I think it's overkill. I've towed my 21RS is all sort of conditions and thousands of miles for 4 years now and my set-up of weight distribution bars and one friction sway bar has worked great. I have never felt any sway. Really.

Walter


----------



## N7OQ

John I think 375 is a low estimate even dry but once you fill the propane tanks and add a battery or 2 (you have to have at least one for the emergency brakes) pack your things you will be closer to 500 to 600 lbs. Don't let them sell you the hitch that they will make the most money on, hold your ground and you wont regret it.

I have a 32RS and it is only 2 feet longer than your trailer with similar max weights, I would not even consider towing without my Equal-i-zer. I hate salesmen they always try to sell you things you don't need. When I bought my trailer I told them I would let them know what hitch I wanted but before I could tell them they were already installing a friction hitch. When I told them I wanted the Equal-i-zer they tried everything to talk me out of it and talk me into the friction sway control hitch. I had to tell them I was buying the Equal-i-zer and nothing they said would change my mind, then then backed off and now it is history. I have never felt any sway, not even a little sway.


----------



## justinsnow0

Personally, with a 1/2 ton truck I don't think it's complete overkill really. It's definitley more than what you need but not alot more for that TT. I'm kind of with Walter on this, I have a reese weight dist and a husky friction sway and I have complete control over the TT with my 3/4 ton truck. (unless my DW is doing 75 around semi's in high wind) I would push for the Equalizer though because if you ever upgrade you will have a hitch that will still work and not have to spend the money later.


----------



## justinsnow0

N7OQ said:


> I have a 32RS and it is only 2 feet longer than your trailer


I'm guessing you mean a 23RS?


----------



## N7OQ

mons02035 said:


> I have a 32RS and it is only 2 feet longer than your trailer


I'm guessing you mean a 23RS?
[/quote]

LOL man it is a bummer being dyslexic and you know the real bummer is I looked at it 3 times until I could see what I did wrong


----------



## 'Ohana

John and welcome to the site.

As others have stated that dry weight of 375 is only a starting point and will quickly rise when you start loading up the front with full tanks, batteries, and gear on the inside. IMO the # 1000 equa-li-zer is defiantly the one you want, so stand your ground with your dealer. If need be wet their beak a little by telling them that with the system you want you'll already be set when you trade up in the next couple of years









If after going thru the motions the dealer still refuses to budge, tell them should they change their mind, they have your number and walk away.









Ed


----------



## Scoutr2

Keep pushing for the Equal-i-zer. If it were me, knowing what I now know, I'd simply tell the dealer that if they don't want to give you the Equal-i-zer, then the deal's off.

As others have advised you, your 375# tongue weight is where you are starting from. Add batteries, two full propane tanks (both of which are only a couple feet behind the ball), gear, food, and water (if you dry camp), and soon you are in the 500#-600# tongue weight range. Also consider the amount of stuff you may throw into the back of your tow vehicle, and the WD hitch becomes even more of a factor. I'd ask for the 1000# bars, for that trailer, which will give you room to grow into a larger trailer some day, if the need arises.

Then there is sway control. I'll bet that the dealer is also offering to throw in a friction-type sway control device. These are somewhat useful for a trailer your size - but you are right on the edge of that envelope. And that type of friction sway control only tries to minimize the sway AFTER it has started. When properly set up, the Equal-i-zer will prevent the sway to start with.

And I'd also advise you to download the installation instructions from the Equal-i-zer website and then check everything in the setup, 100%, because most dealers haven't a clue what they are doing here. They just want to get you out the door with the best profit they can put in their pocket. Besides, they are setting it up for the dry weight, which will not come close to what you will actually be towing, once you've put all your stuff in the trailer.

There are other good hitches out there, also. I doubt they'd spring for a Hensley Arrow (about $2500), but others here also swear by the Reese Dual Cam with sway control. Either of these options would be equally acceptable (but don't hold your breath on the Hensley!). But the Equal-i-zer is by far the simplest hitch/unhitch setup I've seen. Along with an electric tongue jack, hitching or unhitching takes just a few minutes.

I got an "other brand" type of WD Hitch from our dealer when we bought our 29BHS. I'd only towed popups before, so I didn't know what I didn't know, at that point. After we took four short trips, and I ordered the Equal-izer and installed it myself. The difference was like day and night.

Let us know how you do. And stick to your convictions. If the dealer balks and tells you that the Equal-i-zer will cost them $150 more (?), just reply by asking the salesman if he's going to let that $150 (or whatever) break the deal. Then turn and walk away. They will relent!

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## jasonrebecca

I have the same trailer, get the Equal-i-zer! I was towing it home after our first outing and I didn't even know it was there, good thing I remembered when trying to change lanes in downtown Seattle. I actually think there isn't enough toung weight period on this trailer. With the weight of the rear slide I start to bouce front to back on bigger bumps in the road.


----------



## hyewalt34

Save some $$$. I have no sway, no bounce, no problems. This was discussed here a couple of years ago and I think I remember that the Equalizer needs more tongue weight than the 21rs has to work to it's benifit.

Walter


----------



## phxbrit

I'm with jasonrebecca on this one. There isn't enough tongue wieght on this trailer. We dry camp, haul a full load of water and gear. The water sits pretty far back so it doesn't help with the pin weight. I've taken to packing all the gear and generator in the front storage area. This has helped, but you'll probably find when you adjust the hitch that it's hard to throw what little pin weight it has to the front tires. I keep tinkering with my equilizer and it gets better.

jasonrebecca, I had a '99 f150 and when I switch out the shocks with adjustable ones, it really helped with the bouncing.


----------



## tdvffjohn

I used the 1000 lb Reese dual cam with my 18 ft hybrid. Was not overkill and it worked great.


----------



## Tyvekcat

Yeah Man, Equalizer is the way to go. Used it on my previous 96 Dodge Ram, and continue to use it with my new to me 05 Ram.

Great hitch, excellent stability & control. Safety first. The trailer always tracks true with never any sway. I don't know about too much hitch. Too big of a battery? No way. 
Never heard of too much truck I'm a believer in Equalizer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Don't let the weasel out of the Equalizer!


----------



## camping479

Equal-i-zer would be the way to go IMO, we had a friction sway control and it worked, but the equal-i-zer works better.

The 21RS will have plenty of tongue weight to work, we had our 21RS weighed and the tongue weight was over 700.

Mike


----------



## 3LEES

I agree with Mike. We also have a 21RS that we pull with a '05 Sierra. We use an Equalizer and have had no issues with the hitch. No sway, and it levels out the weight just fine.

It is apparent to me that your dealer makes more money off his brand "X" WD hitch than he does on Equalizer.

Don't listen...insist on getting what you want.


----------



## rober01c

hyewalt34 said:


> Save some $$$. I have no sway, no bounce, no problems. This was discussed here a couple of years ago and I think I remember that the Equalizer needs more tongue weight than the 21rs has to work to it's benifit.
> 
> Walter


I have a 21RS and towed with a Ford Explorer for the last few months with a weight distributing hitch and a Reese sway control. No problems except low gas mileage heading into and across 35 MPH winds. I would think that with my short wheelbase I would have the most exposure of the posters so far. I camp once to twice per month and I usually travel 350 to 500 miles ONE WAY per camping trip. My hitch is the last thing I think about. My biggest beef has been gas mielage so I just bought an F-250 with the 6.4L PSD and caught the fiver fever so I'll probably be selling my 21RS. If you're close to AZ I'll make you a great deal on an almost new 2008.

I added an extra battery a few months ago. I would not worry so much about the hitch and focus on making sure you have a good electrical system. Two 12V batteries in parallel have been OK but in hindsight two 6V in series would have been the way to go. Negotiate on the batteries, add a TV and tell them to put a better latch on the door catch.


----------



## john7349

Thanks to all who replied to my question!!

I got the dealer to lower his price of the 21RS by 500.00 and i will supply the hitch. Got the 1000lb Equal-i-zer hitch on line for 399.00. ALL IS WELL!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

john7349 said:


> Thanks to all who replied to my question!!
> 
> I got the dealer to lower his price of the 21RS by 500.00 and i will supply the hitch. Got the 1000lb Equal-i-zer hitch on line for 399.00. ALL IS WELL!


Way to go!!

Now for the big question....when is the first trip? Going to brave it out and hit an actual campground for the first trip or will you take the safe route and camp in your driveway the first 1-2 nights.

We went with the driveway method and I'm glad I did. Turns out all the stuff we moved over from our Coleman pop-up wasn't exactly what I needed. Having the garage only 10' away...sure helped.

Enjoy the new Outback!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hey John,

I just noticed you are another Oregon Outbacker. If your up for it, we would love to meet you at our Spring PNW Outbackers Rally in central Washington. Then we could all "Ooh" and "Ahh" over your hitch with the fresh paint!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I just noticed you are another Oregon Outbacker. If your up for it, we would love to meet you at our Spring PNW Outbackers Rally in central Washington. Then we could all "Ooh" and "Ahh" over your hitch with the fresh paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


From Fairview, they should be able to get there in no time. They don't have to pass through Portland and fight the traffic all the way to the airport exist.


----------

